# Let The Cussing Begin!



## bentwoody66 (May 21, 2016)

Got my new project in the mail yesterday. Would it be safe to assume that the frame is twisted at the head tube or not. If this wasn't as rare as it is I wouldn't mess with it. What are suggestions on straightening this frame?


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 21, 2016)




----------



## buickmike (May 21, 2016)

CALLUNG Dr Stig


----------



## bicycle larry (May 21, 2016)

yes call Dr stig


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2016)

Looks like the back half of the frame is bent too.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 21, 2016)

Yeah, looks like the whole darn thing is twisted...wow..never seen a bike bent like that...


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 21, 2016)

Guess I'll figure it out on Monday when I get a surface plate to check it.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 4, 2016)

Well in the process of pulling the slugs that someone installed in the seat tube the frame broke again.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 4, 2016)

So now to re-weld and staighten!!!!


----------



## vincev (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks like the heat from welding really twisted the frame.Dont know if rewelding will do any good.It may twist even worse.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow, that sucks. Let the cussing continue! If you use up all the cuss words you know, give us a shout out and maybe we can find some fresh ones for ya.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gotta try, may get a circus bike in the end!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 4, 2016)

In my opinion anything can be fixed.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 4, 2016)

Yes anything can be fixed...and a circus bike really isnt a bad consolation prize.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 5, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> In my opinion anything can be fixed.



Agreed so, just  go back to the beginning. It's curse or cursing, not cussing or cuss,  MO^%^!!! #@^RULG#!!!X CF#@!!!! frame.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 5, 2016)

File a claim with the post office and tell them it got bent in shipping.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 5, 2016)

Put a schwinn plate on it, no one will notice.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Agreed so, just  go back to the beginning. It's curse or cursing, not cussing or cuss,  MO^%^!!! #@^RULG#!!!X CF#@!!!! frame.




It can be called cussing today ya old cuss. And I don't warsh my clothes, I wash them.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey that's how we pernounce it here in Goon Holler!


----------



## bairdco (Jun 5, 2016)

So is "cursive" just swearing in fancy lettering?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 5, 2016)

bairdco said:


> So is "cursive" just swearing in fancy lettering?





Cursive writing isn't designed to be fancy, but faster. Transitioning from square block lettering to cursive should speed up your ability to write. So, if you can write well, 'cursively', then you should be able to curse faster than those country hicks who cuss. [wink]


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2016)

I suppose anything can be fixed but that thing is rough! Good luck and keep us posted on how it comes out. V/r Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 6, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> In my opinion anything can be fixed.



I like your spirit 
I'm getting out the popcorn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 10, 2016)

Here is the insert to fix the seat tube and give me some support for the seat stays to re-attach






And fitted but not welded yet


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 10, 2016)

Really a weak point in this frame, gonna be strong now! I'm gonna ream to size for the seat post collet.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 10, 2016)

So, while the kids are eating cheerios for breakfast,  you're welding frames on the kitchen table?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yup!!!!! Why not?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 10, 2016)

Fruit Loops actually


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 16, 2016)

Well.........Frame is getting straighter, welds are done on seat stays. The sleeve I put in the seat tube still needs reamed to size, just waiting on hand reamer to arrive. Strip paint and prime for now. May ride fender less for a bit until I find the right set for it. Pictures will be posted this weekend.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 2, 2016)

Current state of affairs


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 2, 2016)

A little straighter, seat post and seat stays fixed and the EA light setup thanks to Scott and Tom.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 2, 2016)

Need to trade this fender



For one of these fenders


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone have a sraight Snyder/Harris/Rollfast fender to trade me


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 5, 2016)

It looks like you made significant progress on that one. Hopefully you find your fender--waiting to see the finished product. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 15, 2016)

Still looking for a fender for this one, tell me what you got.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 15, 2016)

And it doesn't have to have the drops and ears attached to the fender struts.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 25, 2016)

I regret to inform all that I'm transferring the restoration of this gem to Keith Kodish. I'm sure that it will be done up right, I'm willing to help all the way to the end. Just want to concentrate on my early 36 Colson.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> I regret to inform all that I'm transferring the restoration of this gem to Keith Kodish. I'm sure that it will be done up right, I'm willing to help all the way to the end. Just want to concentrate on my early 36 Colson.




Will you be getting it back when Keith gets the restoration finished?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 25, 2016)

Nope, it's all his now. Shipping it to him this week.


----------

